# hay fever



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Ms. Rewdan has been here in Ibiza for 5 weeks and has been suffering with bad hey fever. Is this normal, it's the first time she has experienced here it in August but it has been quite dry. Any other sufferers out there?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

rewdan said:


> Ms. Rewdan has been here in Ibiza for 5 weeks and has been suffering with bad hey fever. Is this normal, it's the first time she has experienced here it in August but it has been quite dry. Any other sufferers out there?




I thought this was a joke when I first read it.

You mean h*a*y fever of course


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

yep, that would be the one!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Allergies (hay fever) which may not be apparent in one's home country as they are customised to the prevailing conditions, may present when one goes to another location where they are subjected to many new irritants, which are not always confined to just the local laws and customs !!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rewdan said:


> yep, that would be the one!


I've changed it 


when in the UK I suffered hay fever for a few weeks in April - I was allergic to rape - & there were fields of the stuff at the end of our road!


since living here I, & my daughter have discovered that there are various different things we have trouble with - on & off all year round


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I think the best idea is to go to the pharmacy and ask for something, generally an antihistamine of some sort will help quite a bit.
I don't know if they do this in Spain but you could also get a injection from the Doctor with an antihistamine in it which normally covers you for the season but I would prefer to try out whatever you can get in pill form first.
As someone who used to get bad hay fever I can sympathize as it's absolutely horrible.

Not sure what Spanish for Hay Fever is though.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> I was allergic to rape - & there were fields of the stuff at the end of our road!


Hi, just a thought, you might want to change that too, (Rapeseed (Brassica napus),

Cheers


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

been told that honey from local bees can help, anyone know of this?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

It would seem to be an old wives tale with nothing to back it up, then again people will always swear by it.
Eating Honey to Fight Hay Fever: Myth or Realiy? | PEAS Health

Even though in playing devils advocate the idea behind it is taking honey daily will build up an immunity to pollen so even if it was to work it wouldn't offer any immediate relief. 
That said a spoonful of honey on toast every morning is not a bad way to start your day.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

OH used to get Polaramine repetabs OTC here for hay fever:

Polaramine Repetab oral : Uses, Side Effects, Interactions, Pictures, Warnings & Dosing - WebMD

They are slow release antihistamines, around €5 for 20.


----------

